# Auber PID being wierd (i think?)



## philistine (9/7/17)

Hey dudes,
Im a complete noob when it comes to using pids, so forgive me for what could perhaps be a dumb question.
Ive just finished building a control panel and im using two different pids, one is an inkbird and ive got that running perfectly now.
Ive just rigged up the plumbing etc. to test out the second one which is an auber 2352p and im kinda stuck....
Basically i just cant seem to change the SV to test it out.
The unit is set up correctly with the probe and PV is correct, but no matter what i try, i just cant seem to enter a SV!
Its just stuck on the number 6 and has been since the very first time i switched it on.... and even though the PV is higher than 6, it continues to switch on the heating element.
Im starting to think the number being displayed is not a temperature, but i still cant change it!
I tried pressing the A/M button, then the up down buttons and it appeared to change the SV to a number which i though represented temperature, but then when i stopped pressing buttons and let it resume, the value I entered just started slowly just counting down.....
Eg. I set it to the number 65 (which i thought meant SV 65 degree) but it just slowly started ticking down in value..... 64.9,64.3,64.2........59.8 etc etc

Clearly ive got no idea what im doing, but im reading the manual and following the instructions and they just dont seem to work! Its kinda doing my head in!


----------



## trevgale (10/7/17)

It's because it is a ramp soak timer so you can't just enter the temp. You need to input a temp and time (or other control) for each step. There is a pretty good thread on it here:

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/auber-pid-syl-2352p-beginner-needs-help.72907/


----------



## Camo6 (10/7/17)

I used Cocko's steps when programming my 2352P and they've served me well and cover most of the styles I brew.
Be sure you've downloaded the supplement manual for the ramp/soak model and not just the 2352 manual.

Takes a little bit of getting used to but I keep a printout of the attached image near my brewrig for quick reference.


----------



## philistine (10/7/17)

**** yes - THANK YOU!

I spent the other day alternating between my bookkeeping and trying to figure this out... it was a bad day... I may have aged somewhat prematurely


----------



## philistine (10/7/17)

ok, so next question - how does running autotune relate to this?
Can I just punch in a step schedule as above and then run autotune?


----------

